# Grrr, does ANYTHING cure lick granulomas?



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I take care of two goldens who are seniors. One has a bad issue with lick granulomas. There is no longer any infection (he had staph and was treated and we test periodically for it just in case), but I cannot get the darn thing to heal up.He has obessive compulsive licking which we are now treating but it will take another two weeks for the meds to really kick in. In the meantime, everytime it starts to heal up, it starts to itch, and he starts to lick. I need to leave it open to air and have tried bandages but warm and moist is not good for granulomas. He has been in a cone forever and sometimes can still wedge it enough to lick. It takes him a lot of manuevering but he can do it. ANY suggestions out there? We have done steroidal spray, ointments designed for granulomas, wonder dust, oh the list goes on. HELP!!!:smack:grit:


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

the only cure is to stop the licking. A cone or a soft padded collar (Kong makes one called the cloud collar that prevents them from reaching and its alot more comfortable than that Cone of shame)...Sorry you are going thru this we went thru it with 2 dogs in a row as well....


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

We have tried every cone on the market (not my dogs, not my expense) including the expensive 40.00+ Pro-collars. Nothing really works. He is a smart boy.He figures out an angle on every single collar. To make it worse the really bad spot that I cannot seem to heal up is on his hock. Cannot even cover that area with anything that stays put. We have him on meds to control the ocd licking, but it takes a while to kick in. 3-4 weeks. sigh.......


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You really have tried everything. All I can suggest is tiring him out. Run him hard outside, use his body and his mind. Have him find hidden objects if he will do this, have him fetch, use a flirt pole. Get him exhausted. When he comes inside, call him off the licking.

His nose goes to the foot, you put a treat to his nose, say "look" and move the treat so that he has to turn his nose away from the foot. Not the whole head, just the nose away from the hotspot. Give treat. Repeat this until when you say "look", he looks for the treat. Once he gets the idea, move the treat further away so he is looking front wise. Start with mediocre treats, then move on to better treats and then to a super treat.

After that, when he goes to lick, "Boo Boo, look" and toss a treat at his front paws. Give him a bone to chew on for distraction. Of course this means someone has to put the time in, but it is possible to move that OCD to another object.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

This will heal it faster than anything...

http://www.entirelypets.com/vtrcynvfwdiftrmnt16oz.html

Shop around on line for the best price. It is also available in 8oz. Be sure to get the VF (vet formula)


----------



## catspjamas (Jul 14, 2013)

Sometimes it's out of boredom that they lick the same spot, which causes a granuloma, which is bothersome, which makes them lick. A vicious cycle. So even if you get the place healed completely, if he originally started the licking out of boredom, he may start licking it again.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think my vet told me that Traumeel worked on granulomas. I used it on my 2 yr old springer who had a persistent limp for several months.

His limping stopped the first day and he hasn't limped once since then.


----------



## Stonybrook (Sep 22, 2007)

The Vetericyn VF linked above is wonderful stuff. Really good stuff.

As for the licking. If you can find some Bitter Orange... Don't put it right on the spot or it will sting, but put it around it. If he licks it he will quit. Just try it outside the first time you put it on or prepare to clean up puke. The first time I put it on my dog to stop her chewing a wound she promptly licked it and puked. She wouldn't even look at her foot after that.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Bored, habbit, use a giant cone, muzzle him when you're there, vetwrap it. 
Giving my dog something to do was the only thing that stopped him.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Thanks! I will just about try anything. the owner is really great about my getting whatever the dogs need and paying me back immediately. We have tried so many different things.....


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

If you find something let me know. We have a dog with one and my vet said that it is the worst he has ever seen. She chews it until it bleeds and like you we have tried the cones. She is on Xanax which does help some as she doesn't chew it as badly as she did, but she still licks and chews. This dog has always had severe skin issues and she looks so bad now with this thing that I hate for anyone to see her because it looks she is not taken care of. The vet and I have tried just about everything though. Like I said the xanax slows her down but doesn't stop her altogether. Blessings, Kat


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

As Maura said some mental and physical exercise might help. 

I always say that a tired dog is a well behaved dog. They need mental stimulus just like people do and without it sometimes fixate on things just like people do.


----------



## CathyGo (Apr 26, 2013)

EMT gel has a spray version with a bitterant in it. The gel has worked very well on various scrapes my dog has picked up chasing cats.

Would you be willing to do clicker/marker training? I've seen it work wonders with dogs who have obsessive behaviors. They learn to seek the owner out and ask politely for a training session when they are bored. It gives them a "job" and some mental stimulation. My dog and I have a lot of fun with it.

http://leerburg.com/markers.htm

The result of 5 minutes of work after my dog started some "I'm BORED" pacing. My timing is a bit late but I'm juggling camera and clicker.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LN6RUoiblSU[/ame]

If the skin is dry fish oil works great.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Our Sammi is a terrible compulsive licker. When she gets a granuloma she will not leave it alone and will not wear a cone or any kind of restraint. About 2-3 months ago part of her tail was completely raw. I have tried Gen-one, Vetericyn, Synotic with Banamine.
All of those, she just licks off. The Synotic with Banamine will only work if she has the steroid shots too.

This is what I did to get rid of the granuloma. I was beginning to think she was going to lose part of her tail. I bought Petkin itchwipes. I would put them up to her nose and let her smell them first. Then I would wipe her down all over with them. Our other dog got wiped down too even though he does not have any skin problems. Then I took Apex Antibiotic Lotion with hydrocortisone and lignocaine. I got it from this website http://www.vetmedsforpets.com/catalog/
After I wiped Sammi down, I put some of this creme in a wipe and concentrated on her tail. I rubbed it in real well on her tail, then immediately took her outside to get her mind off it. Bitterants do not faze Sammi. It took about a week but every bit of the hair has come back on her tail. 
You can get those Petkin itchwipes at Walmart. They also have a product, Petkin Itchstick that works well with the wipes. I wish you much luck.


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

Like Stonybrook suggested I had great luck with Bitter Apple all around the area (not on any sensitive skin). I did it for awhile nearly every few hours (he was hairy so it didn't get through his coat to skin.
And then I would give him a treat or a reminder every time he would move towards it, though it was easy for me since I worked from home and he was a senior who slept near my desk.
It did seem to be a habit for a long time. And it would come back every time in his life that he had a new "wound" of any sort.
Always have Bitter Apple on hand just for that now. And like Maura said mental and physical exercise, even just a kong filled with part of his daily meal every time he goes for it might be enough. Or if you are always there, just a walk around the house, or block - depending on his seniorness .


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Whisper Wind Kat, what are you feeding your dog? Could be an allergy to something.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

We actually have and use those same wipes. I keep trying them even though it does not faze him much. Today I found some double strength bitter orange cream when i picked up RX refills.He is actually on prozac and when that kicks in we will be adding gabapentin as well. I wiped both dogs legs and feet and hocks (the areas that get chewed) with the cream. A little goes a long way and I was careful not to get it on anything that was raw or open. Keeping my fingers crossed.

He still has to wear his cone (every little bit of deterrent helps)I have been taking them for hour or longer walks to wear the senior guy out. I have to be careful with him as he also has knee and hip issues....

I have said from day one that these guys are bored out of their minds and that is why they lick and chew. We do walks, swimming, playing in the riding arena, and heavy duty chewing items. *Anything* that will help to keep their mind off themselves.

They both have major allergy issues that are currently under control (yea for small victories!). Thankfully, they are extremely well trained and well behaved. I can do anything I need to with them...except get the old man to stop chewing himself up!


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

nduetime, I wish you so much success with them. Sammi has stubby hair and the skin problems that Shar Pei's have even though she is a mix. I believe that she got into a habit of licking while she was in a shelter for so long. Your old guys probably have had the boredom of licking too. I keep my fingers crossed for you. What works for one may not work for the other.


----------



## RovingAcres (Mar 3, 2013)

I've had good luck with sugar bandages or honey for ugly, hard to heal wounds. Keeps the infection away, draws excesssive moisture out and encourages tissue healing and growth. You just have to keep it wrapped and the dog occupied so they don't stuff themselves on sweet, tasty bandages.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Maura said:


> Whisper Wind Kat, what are you feeding your dog? Could be an allergy to something.


 Raw diet. Meat, bones, organ meats. We even removed chicken since some dogs are allergic to chicken, but it didn't slow her down.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

CathyGo said:


> Would you be willing to do clicker/marker training? I've seen it work wonders with dogs who have obsessive behaviors. They learn to seek the owner out and ask politely for a training session when they are bored. It gives them a "job" and some mental stimulation. My dog and I have a lot of fun with it.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

The hardest part of curing lick granulomas is...
1. You really should not wrap it. Dark, warm, and moist are not good for granulomas.
2. They absolutely must stay as dry as possible (it has been raining like crazy)
3. Hard to treat an OCD behavior if you are not there ALL the time.
4. Cones can be manipulated by smart dogs...and this guy will get his brother to lick it if he cannot get to it!

Never give up...that has become my mantra...I am trying everything I can think of under Vet supervision. I think I may ask him about the honey. He is open to natural medicine too. I am really hoping that i find the bitter orange has worked better than the bitter apple. When I went in to do evening meds he still had not licked after a couple hours. I can always tell right away if he has licked or not.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Whisperwindkat said:


> Raw diet. Meat, bones, organ meats. We even removed chicken since some dogs are allergic to chicken, but it didn't slow her down.


Okay, some people feed less than stellar diets and wonder why their dogs get hotspots. I would add vitamin C to her diet. Sometimes adding the C for a time is the boost they need.


----------



## Whisperwindkat (May 28, 2009)

Maura said:


> Okay, some people feed less than stellar diets and wonder why their dogs get hotspots. I would add vitamin C to her diet. Sometimes adding the C for a time is the boost they need.


 Thanks Maura, have heard that now that I think of it but why I haven't done it I don't know. How much do you think, I have 500mg chewables and 1000mg tablets? Thanks, Kat


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Of all things, Sammi has started licking and scratching a place close to the top of her tail. 
It is already red. I started with the wipes and the Apex lotion this morning. I never tried vitamin C but have some and will give it to her. We had our whole yard sprayed last week for fungicide and web worms. I am wondering if that has started her scratching.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I've asked my vet about the Vit C and she tells me that everyone has a different answer. At the time I had a very sick Boston (20 pounds) and she thought 187 mg was not too much. 187, because that is what my "smidge" spoon holds. I give this amount to my older border collie at least twice a week and he doesn't suffer from it, but it does help his arthritis. He is 40 pounds. So, with that, I guess I'd give 200 mg per 40 pounds. It will will not work overnight, but give it a week. I use Thompson's buffered crystals. I was advised to use buffered. Just put it on the food.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

So far, so good. He has still not licked that i can see. Poor babies, they try to nonchalantly leave when i get out the bitter orange cream. Pretty sure they know that is the stuff that is making licking distasteful. Sorry guys, whatever works! They did get some really nice hard dog biscuits to chew on to curb their compulsion after our walk and brushing out of the burrs from same. That made them a little happier! &#9829;


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Where did you get the orange cream? I think Sammi's red spots are better but she gets very depressed when she gets these places. She lets me work on her with the ointment and the wipes, but she gets all cowed and not herself at all. She hides under the bed.


----------



## lbishop (Oct 10, 2013)

I use bitter apple or bitter orange spray to stop the habit, you can doctor the wound then bandage (or not) and spray with the bitter spray. At the beginning I spray frequently to stop the habit and gradually decrease until the wound is healed. If the dog starts licking again start the bitter spray to reinforce the stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Homesteading Today


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Every Bitterant I have used has not worked but I am going to try the Orange Spray. We had our grass sprayed last week. It had funguses and Web Worms. That is when Sammi started biting on her self and causing the red places. I think she must be allergic to something that they used. Sammi will not tolerate any kind of restraint so no bandages or e-collar.


----------

